# Anyone want my 97 s14sr20det for a 3rd gen rx-7??



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

hey guys... for those of you who want an s14sr20det for a 3rd gen rx-7 or know anyone with a 3rd gen let me know asap. I have another thread in the for sale/wanted section that lists all the mods on mycar:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19741
Im looking for a 3rd gen and it must have either a reman or rebuilt title. It must have reliability mods done to it such as silicon hoses, AST removal, downpipe, etc...if any of you know anybody who wantsa doe silvia for a 3rd gen then let me know.. [email protected]
aim:bikla781
thanks


----------

